# Purpose of Black Box?



## bootpdx (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a gas furnace which the previous owner had the condensate drain tube run outside instead of to the drain in the basement, which is great in the winter, because sometimes the end of the tube freezes and keeps the furnace from lighting until it is cleared out. I have already received excellent advice on this forum telling me it is ok (and preferred) to run this tube to the drain in the basement, but I have another question.

There is a black box on the floor near the exterior of the furnace which looks to be a resevoir for the condensate to collect, it also has a electrical cord that runs to a switched outlet right next to the furnace. The drain tube runs from this box vertical for 6 feet then horizontal out through the wall for another 6 feet. Question - Is this a pump of some sort to get the condensate up and out? If I run the drain hose or pvc over to the basement drain, logic tells me I do not need a pump, but common sense tells me that I am not a experienced furnace installer dude, so I may not realize that the black box is a very important part of the whole condensate drain operation. Any ideas/recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## kok328 (Jan 23, 2008)

You absolutely correct.  This is a condensate collection box that has a float inside of it.  When the box fills, the float trips and pumps the contents of the box out the drain hose.  If your switching to a gravity fed floor drain then you won't need the box.


----------



## bootpdx (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow I am right? Sweet! Thanks for the confirmation.


----------

